# Martin Jaguar Makeover



## scott30415 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have been on vacation this week, rain had me in the house for a little while today. So I got on a project I have been meaning to do before hunting season. I took the factory limbs on a Martin Jaguar Elite and added artificial snake skins to the limbs to dull the finish. It's sitting up with the titebond 3 curing for 2 or three days before putting a protective finish on it.The picture was taken with the limb bolts just stuck through the holes after 4 hrs of the glue sitting up.


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 17, 2017)

Before and After


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good from here.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 17, 2017)

That's real cool bud, I like how you lined up the diamond pattern.  Awesome.  How does that Jaguar shoot?  Get it from Sportsmans Guide?


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 19, 2017)

Very nice.  well done


----------



## Clipper (Jul 19, 2017)

Mean looking bow.


----------

